# Use Nexus 7 as PC keyboard?



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Im setting up an HTPC to run XBMC on. I need a wireless remote for it. Does anyone know of a way to use my nexus 7 as a trackpad and keyboard? I could run it over WiFi or use a bluetooth adapter. Thanks!


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, I started using Unified Remote. Its worked pretty well on both my Nexus 7 and Galaxy s3 running cm10.


----------



## exitium (Aug 25, 2012)

happypizza said:


> In case anyone is interested, I started using Unified Remote. Its worked pretty well on both my Nexus 7 and Galaxy s3 running cm10.


same thing i use. works great.


----------

